# Italian style fattie



## griz400 (Jun 23, 2017)

Wife is making some meatballs tomorrow, so I have an idea for a Italian fattie .... will start out with sweet Italian sausage , cut off the casings, saute some Vidalia onions and mushrooms,add meatballs and sauce, with mozzarella cheese, wrap with bacon ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2017)

Sounds like a winner to me!

Al


----------



## griz400 (Jun 24, 2017)

Well, looks like I overstuffed it, had to ad extra bacon cause it wouldn't go all around it ... lol ... big as a football ,, but, I think will taste good anyways 













IMG_0317.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017






1 1/2 lb sweet Italian sausage













IMG_0318.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017






sauteed onions and mushrooms













IMG_0319.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017






meatballs













IMG_0320.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017






more mozzarella 

and here is the big ugly, I had to patchwork the top with more bacon ..........













IMG_0321.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017






going to fire up smoker ... put it on in about an hour or so ....


----------



## griz400 (Jun 24, 2017)

On the smoker at 12:15


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 24, 2017)

Mmmmm so 2 ish your done? and what time to eat.....


----------



## griz400 (Jun 24, 2017)

Well, 1 hr. in ... only at 112 internal, boy, this is an oversized fattie, may take 2 hrs at this rate ... smoker is running at 240 .. 













IMG_0322.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017






This ole boy aint round, its an oval shaped football lookin fattie ... lol 

when I rolled it up, had to take 3 more sausages out of the casings, to get it sealed .. didnt want to take any of the stuffing out ,,, 

so when i rolled it in a gal bag, there was 1 and 1/2 lb of sausage, then added 3 to seal it up, then was to big for the bacon, so had to add about another 1/2 pack of bacon ... lol ... hoping it doesnt blowout ...


----------



## griz400 (Jun 24, 2017)

Well, 2 hrs in, internal at 155 ... cant believe its not done yet  ... this is a big ole boy though... best i can figure is about 1 3/4 lb sausage, and about 1 3/4 lb bacon,  with all the internal stuff ...













IMG_0323.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017


----------



## zerowin (Jun 24, 2017)

I thought I had mine over stuffed!  I don't know how you guys roll them so well, and I worked in pizzerias for 10 years, and cooked at chi chi's when I was younger.  Looks like it's going to be great!  Thumbs up back atcha!


----------



## griz400 (Jun 24, 2017)

All done internal 170 ... took 2 1/2 hrs .... was a whole lotta meat, bacon, etc, etc,   take look ...  













IMG_0325.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017






on the cutting board ... will have to rest about 25 minutes to give you a Qview ....













IMG_0326.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017






leaked a little as you can see... only 1 little blow out .... wife is making garlic bread and some sauce to garnish ... see you all in about 20 minutes


----------



## griz400 (Jun 24, 2017)

Here we go ... tastes great ... 













IMG_0327.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017


















IMG_0328.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017


















IMG_0329.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017






plated 













IMG_0330.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017






 really turned out nice ...


----------



## shoebe (Jun 24, 2017)

Wow, impressive, nice work, point


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 24, 2017)

Turned out nice griz, way to go Point


----------



## griz400 (Jun 24, 2017)

Decided to to have another piece ... so 1 more pic 













IMG_0331.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 24, 2017






 thanks for the points ...  had to have another slice ....


----------



## zerowin (Jun 24, 2017)

Now thats a happy hot mess.


----------



## griz400 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks you guys, .. only one little blowout, as you seen in pic ... lost about 1 tablespoon on of cheese in drip pan ... tell you what ... never heard of a fattie till like 6 months ago... now i am hooked , hook line and sinker ... will be making a breakfast fattie agian for sure as well ... thank you guys for the points as well ....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 24, 2017)

Look at all those toothpicks!!! That fattie looks like pinhead from Hellraiser!! Lol! Fine job.


----------



## zerowin (Jun 24, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Look at all those toothpicks!!! That fattie looks like pinhead from Hellraiser!! Lol! Fine job.



 lol


----------



## tropics (Jun 25, 2017)

griz that is huge Looks tasty Points

Richie


----------



## sauced (Jun 25, 2017)

Great looking fatty. Lol, now you are hooked, just like the rest of us!!

Points!!


----------



## griz400 (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks guys, thanks for the points as well,we still have alot leftover... looks like lunch at work for a few days ...


----------



## b-one (Jun 25, 2017)

Looks tasty! Hellraiser fattie I like it!


----------



## griz400 (Jun 25, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty! Hellraiser fattie I like it!


Thanks b-one, I am sorta gettin hooked on these fatties


----------

